# Equipment List



## PassingInterest (Mar 29, 2009)

Yamaha AVR: RX-V2700
Oppo DVD: DV983H
DirecTV Sattellite Receiver: HR20
Logitech Harmony Remote: 890
Mains: (6) NHT VR3s and (1) NHT VC3--all DIY from kits
Subs: None Running Yet, but soon to be DIY from a pile of NHT 083s
Sub amps: (2) NHT B-20s, with HP filter modded, just waiting for the subs to get built
Also have an NHT X2 sub crossover
Vizio 50" Plasma P50HDTV


----------

